

Universal Job search portal - rsarita79

i want to start a portal where emplyers and seekers across the world can post their requirement free of cost.
======
vonsydov
It costs thousands of dollars to hire one employee so what's the point of free
job postings ?

Heard of craigslist jobs ?

------
rsarita79
Only posting and viewing would be free (not contacting each other)! There
aren't many portal covering all imp countries.

~~~
ubudesign
will you be data mining or connect to other job sites?

~~~
xirium
If you aggregate jobs from other sources then be prepared for absolutely awful
data quality. Firstly, recruiters don't understand their specialism (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=112521> ). I've lost count of adverts for
"open sauce" developers and suchlike. Secondly, they brazenly lie about
details. If a job is advertised with a salary between x and x*3 then the
latter is very theorectical. This type of practice is encouraged because it
rises to the top when you trivially aggregate.

------
green
what's the point? are you trying to get into market of international hiring?
or what is the goal?

------
ivan
Prepare for very long run.

~~~
rsarita79
Only posting and viewing would be free (not contacting each other)! There
aren't many portal covering all imp countries.

------
prakash
the plenty of fish of job portals :-)

